
Transmission (BitTorrent client) v2.90 contained malware on OS X - kevinday
https://www.transmissionbt.com/?v=2.91
======
kevinday
Forum post with a little more information:
[https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17834](https://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17834)

